

Vibrate on Silent is not silent at all - RalfR
http://ralfrottmann.net/vibrate-on-silent-is-not-silent-at-all

======
hellbanner
The iPhone volume interface has seriously confused me. There's volume, then
there's alert sounds. The buttons only control one at a time but that depends
on the last context you were in..

------
owly
YES!

